# Other Audi Seats in A3



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Does anyone know which Audi models' seats will be 'plug and play' in the A3?


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i think you can get the s3 seats from europe, but it's gonna set you back $5-6 grand


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_i think you can get the s3 seats from europe, but it's gonna set you back $5-6 grand

There are tons of A3/some S3 seats on Ebay UK and DE- but between shipping and the suck-ass dollar, not worth the cost. Some guy from DE is selling RS4 seats in the classifieds here for $3500 plus shipping








I want to know if, for example, A4 or TT seats will fit in the A3.


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_
There are tons of A3/some S3 seats on Ebay UK and DE- but between shipping and the suck-ass dollar, not worth the cost. Some guy from DE is selling RS4 seats in the classifieds here for $3500 plus shipping








I want to know if, for example, A4 or TT seats will fit in the A3.

Not sure about the A4 or TT seats... I think the A4 seats are less bolstery than the sport A3 seats... but the TT seats are definitely better. Damn Audi for not giving the A3 some real seats (like the VW GTi ones)...


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Other Audi Seats in A3 (skotti)*

Bump
Anyone?


----------



## boobie (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_
Damn Audi for not giving the A3 some real seats (like the VW GTi ones)...

Interlagos plaid and leather would be great!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Other Audi Seats in A3 (skotti)*

Does anyone know if Mk5 Jetta REAR seats fit in the A3?

I think I am starting to obsess over seat replacement...but not quite like 'He who shall remain nameless...'










_Modified by skotti at 2:17 AM 3-29-2009_


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Other Audi Seats in A3 (skotti)*

Bump
Anyone know if the Mk5 Jetta rear seats will *fit* in the A3?


----------



## 4ringman (Jan 27, 2009)

I am in the same boat. I hate my A3 Sport seats with a passion. Someone has to know if S4/RS4/TT/TTS seats would work. Surely we are not going to pay >$3K for a S3 seat from overseas. If I keep my A3 more than a year, I will find a proper alternative.


----------



## menace5star (Nov 16, 2008)

wondering the same thing. went today to get a quote for repairing the crapped out leatherette vinyl nonsense and it was pretty high. wondering if same year a4 seats would fit? i called the dealership and they said no after 5 minutes of "research" but they are probably not even looking into it.


----------



## TPE_A3 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (menace5star)*

Pretty sure TT seats don't work.....I think the bolts are different.
Beyond that...change the seats....make sure the airbags work too!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (menace5star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *menace5star* »_ wondering if same year a4 seats would fit? i called the dealership and they said no after 5 minutes of "research" but they are probably not even looking into it.

The black plastic piece that covers the back of the seat has a sticker on in, with part number (can't recall the number)- but is said 'AUDI B7'
Project A3 had S4 seats in the A3, but not plug-and-play:
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## Euronymous Prime (Oct 23, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Looks like the main issues with using the S4 seats were related to wiring (POD sensor, power seat functions) but no mention of whether or not the tracks all lined up properly. I'm guessing they did, or else they would've said something about it.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I am ProjectA3 just signed on under my Vortex name.
the S4 seats in my old car bolted in with no issue at all. But i had a 2006 A3 and the seats were from a 2004 S4. also my A3 didn't have power seats at all, but we wired the S4 seats so they were full power, but i couldnt adjust them both at the same time or i would blow the fuse. We wired them to run power from the 12v power outlet fuse.
as far as the airbags and POD sensors, the connectors were different from the car to the S4 seat, i probably could have gotten them to work and actually did extensive research on the load for the power to the airbags, but never took the time to get them working.
The S4 seats are now in my friends 2007 A4 S-Line, and the airbags still do not function. I think if you found newer S4 seats from 2006+ they would probably work fine.


_Modified by VR6 NRG at 9:55 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 NRG)*

S4 seats (or anything better than the atrocious stock/non-sport seats) are definitely on my mod list. Good to hear that 06+ would have less potential issues with the POD sensors.
I wonder how aftermarket Recaro seats fitment would be? 
After reading your article Brian, I'm a little more hesitant to drop anything else non-OEM in my car because of potential airbag issues.
btw, thanks Brian for all you awesome info/help!


----------



## menace5star (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bkmintie)*

so helpful, thank you!


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (menace5star)*

Project in the works:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I said it b4, I'll say it again... ballar! Lookin good Vic!


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Thanks man - had to one up your custom job - j/k... These S4 seats are awesome, and transform the driving experience. Well worth the pretty penny...


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (heuanA3)*

Look great- I bet they feel awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicmeer* »_Project in the works:



























Damn Vic! My butt is jealous.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Look great- I bet they feel awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


If one weekend we're all free, we could have a GTG and check out each other's seats (no ****).


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
If one weekend we're all free, we could have a GTG and check out each other's seats (no ****).

LMAO 
NOT a GGTG


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

*Width issue ?*

Wouldn't seats from an A4 be wider than those in the A3? Might be a fit issue.


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_
Damn Audi for not giving the A3 some real seats (like the VW GTi ones)...

Imo the a3 sport seats are better than the mk5 gti ones...the gti ones are not great at all.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sick seats!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Other Audi Seats in A3 (skotti)*

Hi I just found this thread.. I am new to my 2006 A3 3.2Q. I HATE the sport seats. TOO SOFT. TOO NARROW. I am a an average american male, 6', just over 200 lb, 38" belt size, and i sit ON, not between, the bottom bolsters. The seats give me a back ache. Im coming from a 1990 CQ, with nice firm sports seats, that fit me perfectly.
I had my A3 side by side with my buddies 07 A4 avant, and took some quick measurements. The rail width is the same, 20.75" center to center left to right. I didnt measure bolt holes front to back. The A3 seat bottom cushion is 1" narrower between the bolters, than the A3.
The A3 seat is not centered between the rails. it is offset toward the inside by an inch or so, where as the A4 seats are centered on the rail. 
There is plenty of room between the seat and door for a wider (A4) seat. I plan to actively persue a pair of 06 or newer A4 seats, once I can confirm the bolt holes line up, and the harnesses/electrics for airbag/seat motor/heater/POS sensor all interchange. 
Has anyone had any success here?
Thanks. Josh


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Other Audi Seats in A3 (SilverSquirrel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSquirrel* »_Hi I just found this thread.. I am new to my 2006 A3 3.2Q. I HATE the sport seats. TOO SOFT. TOO NARROW. I am a an average american male, 6', just over 200 lb, 38" belt size, and i sit ON, not between, the bottom bolsters. The seats give me a back ache. Im coming from a 1990 CQ, with nice firm sports seats, that fit me perfectly.
There is power lumbar, you could adjust that to support your back, unless you are an average american with a waist of 38", but a stomach of 48", in which the aching back comes with the body.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Other Audi Seats in A3 (LWNY)*

Ive adjusted the power lumbar support up, down,in out, it still doesnt make the seat bottom any wider.
Im primarily looking for info on seat interchangeablity between the A3 and the A4 chassis, of the same or newer model year.
But i appreciate your comment about my weight. You sound like my wife and my cardiologist.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

just get recaro pole positions or something baller


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

There are probably plenty of people that will swap out their premium seats for your sport seats.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (LWNY)*

I would swap 'em!
....-I tell you what... why don't you buy the seats in the link in the next paragraph, and then I can have your old Sport seats!!!








You may THINK that the seats further up the page are "baller"... but THESE my friend, are Baller.

Keith


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

That interior is stolen bro.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (heuanA3)*

Now ,how do you know their stolen?







Funny thing is most A3/S3 in UK are wantin the bucket seats too! Lots of buckets for sale on Audisport.net. Need to brush up on the king's english to understand it though!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Uhm, it's the Queen's english


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

audisport.net says those seats are stolen. even the ebay auction states that.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (heuanA3)*

Well.... I'm assuming that makes you an expert then. -Or you have some evidence to back up that declaration?
The auction ACTUALLY states that he's pissed off and fed up with people saying it must be stolen.
Audisport.net DOES NOT SAY THAT THEY ARE STOLEN. -In fact the moderators have locked threads where people have made that assertion. On the contrary, posters have been told NOT to continue to post that.
...So now, here's someone else -in another country- with -again- NO evidence whatsoever as to whether or not it is stolen, declaring that it IS stolen.
For what it's worth, VIN numbers, DVLA records and license plate numbers CAN be freely searched online in the UK, unlike the USA.
-Just making uninformed declarations that things like that are stolen without any proof to back up the statement makes h8ers look foolish, in my estimation.
Keith


_Modified by VWAddict at 8:55 PM 9/16/2009_


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Uhm, it's the Queen's english

People don't speak English anymore! The King's English is the only verbage for me.
I despise being called on the carpet, taken to task, rebuked, trounced, reproofed, lectured, reprimanded, jawed, dressed down, called down, scolded, chided, berated, bawled out, remonstrated, chewed out, chewed up, have words, lambasted, chastised, castigated, objurgated, chastened on this forum! 
Damn, I think I smell some swamp ass!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_
People don't speak English anymore! The King's English is the only verbage for me.
I despise being called on the carpet, taken to task, rebuked, trounced, reproofed, lectured, reprimanded, jawed, dressed down, called down, scolded, chided, berated, bawled out, remonstrated, chewed out, chewed up, have words, lambasted, chastised, castigated, objurgated, chastened on this forum! 
Damn, I think I smell some swamp ass!









X 2


----------



## davidde003 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tcardio)*

Have a look at recaro Sportster CS
http://www.idealseat.com.au/ht....html
They are exactly the same as the S3 seat, just trimmed differently.
for the pair, fitted around 6k in AUS, more for leather.


_Modified by davidde003 at 2:38 PM 9/17/2009_


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

thought this was the bump thread. my bad. either way, im drunk


_Modified by TechnikSLR at 2:00 AM 9-17-2009_


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

The S3 seats are nice, but not what i want. I lhave tried the black leather A4 seats from 06 on, and they would do just fine. If i find they interchange, i will begin the hunt for them. Acutually, my buddy with the 07 a4 avant likes my A3 seats, and would swap outright, but its his wifes car, and she said no way on principle alone. she doesnt want to mod her wagon.


----------



## 4ringman (Jan 27, 2009)

So nobody knows if other Audi seats will swap out the A3 POS sport seats right? I wish there was just a simple answer from somebody that actually knows rather than speculation. S4, TT or maybe A6? My two local Audi dealers have been not helpful.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (4ringman)*

For all, just curious what would you pay for those S3 recarros?


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Now ,how do you know their stolen? 

their = they're or they are


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Uhm, it's the Queen's english

x2


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_thought this was the bump thread. my bad. either way, im drunk

_Modified by TechnikSLR at 2:00 AM 9-17-2009_

youre not helpful.
(queen's english misspellingz and all that)


----------



## Bigo1087 (Feb 19, 2010)

Bump, considering the a3 is more of a vw than Audi, has anyone looked at mk5/mk6 GTI/GLI seats?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bigo1087 said:


> Bump, considering the a3 is more of a vw than Audi, has anyone looked at mk5/mk6 GTI/GLI seats?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Not sure why you would consider those seats when its well documented that S5, S4 and TT Seats can all fit in our cars - some with more work than others.

Also holy **** bump.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Because its a good question.:wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Because its a good question.:wave:


Nawww i wouldn't put vw into audi.. id put audi in vw though.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Nawww i wouldn't put vw into audi.. id put audi in vw though.


That dude who did the flannel shift boot might like some MkV seats in his A3...it could be the Canadian Lumberjack Edition.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> That dude who did the flannel shift boot might like some MkV seats in his A3...it could be the Canadian Lumberjack Edition.


My kinda edition! Good point Taylor. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Or you could grab a set of sweet TT seats for $750 (asking price). 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8017385-Good-Deal-on-Mk2-TT-Seats&highlight=seats


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

Unfortunately, I saw that the TT baseball glove seats came in black at one point. So when it comes time to consider upgrading, I guess that is what I will look for, sigh.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Cajetan said:


> Unfortunately, I saw that the TT baseball glove seats came in black at one point. So when it comes time to consider upgrading, I guess that is what I will look for, sigh.


 If you don't like them, just get a set out of the MkII TT...those are the ones that JR put in his car.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

bump.

potential owner here. I'm looking very seriously at a 2012 Quattro. will be making my decision this weekend after seeing a mk6 R today and then maybe trying to get a better deal for slightly higher mileage one. however, it would seem that I am not the only one less than enthused by the seats. it sucks cuz the rest of the car is pretty much perfect for my wants (a cut rate mk6 R) it's good to know that TT seats will fit, but just to expand the options, does anyone know if mk6 golf/gti seats fit? looks as though the knowledge for getting the airbags n such to work properly is out there now so I figure it's just a case of getting confirmation of actually being able to bolt them up?

cheers


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

vicmeer said:


> Project in the works:



Do us a favor and document the swap including wiring. I've been on the lookout for a black set.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

bump. getting my a3q tomorrow. I'm getting the mechanical bits baselined and upgraded (stage 2 with dp/cat) but then this winter I will be sorting out the whole seat situation.... just need to know which seats can fit.


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

skotti said:


> Bump
> Anyone know if the Mk5 Jetta rear seats will *fit* in the A3?


Best bet is to probably go to the R32 subforum and find someone near you to meet up and measure (the seats)


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

2010 s4 seats fit a3's?


----------

